# grenade jacket and pants



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

i dont think anyone has posted these up yet but i got my new ccs catalog in the mail today and went to the snow section and saw these two..all i could say was that sh*t looks sick as hell.





















what are yalls opinions on them? they have gloves too











also comes in black with white bones


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw them about two weeks ago in a shop, but they were dark, not white. They look sort of cheap when you actually see them. It looks like a silk screened design making them look like the cheap skeleton costumes kids buy for Halloween. But that is just my own personal opinion, which if you really like this set-up, is meaningless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

i wouldnt buy it..but i just thought it looked pretty cool from the pictures i saw


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Hahaha. Someone could buy that for their halloween costume!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

dead snowboarder??:dunno:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like it and I don't like it. I think I'd slap someone if I saw them wearing the full getup on the mountain


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

alaric said:


> I like it and I don't like it. I think I'd slap someone if I saw them wearing the full getup on the mountain


there will be at least one..i like the gloves though


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

we have it at my work....looks okay.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

CLIFTON 757 said:


> i wouldnt buy it..but i just thought it looked pretty cool from the pictures i saw


Oh no, dude! I agree with you; it looks cool and when I first saw it I was pointing it out to the family unit too! But, like you, I wouldn't buy it either but unfortunately someone on the hill is going to buy it and figure they're shhhhh--teeeezy!!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

someone will definitely feel super steezy in that... not my style but I saw it also and pointed it out. I can see one of the park rats at Mt. Creek rockin the full outfit hard, just straight feelin like a snow pimp


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

It reminds me of the "Karate Kid". I hope to see a gang of Cobra Kai kids rocking this get-up on the hill this season..."Sweep the leg".


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if you want to stand out don't buy from a _mega brand _name

talk about ironic!

get a pink tutu instead for true originality


----------

